# where are the tires cheap at.....????



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

i need tires for my dump truck and they are 19.5 but every where i call say $200-300 each wtf is there some where tires are cheaper i think thats a lot maybe im wrong idk ...payup


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

You must understand that these are commercial tires, which inherently comes with commercial prices. However, they do make make cheaper non-name brand 19.5's. Check with your local commercial tire dealer, they should be able to find you something. General tires offer a good balance of price and quality but sumitomo's should offer a decent tire for on the cheap.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Hell I would think thats right in line since my 285/75/16 are over $200 each. As said before with that weight rating your not going to be finding anything else cheaper I wouldnt think. EVERYTHING cost more these days. Annoying as hell.


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

chevy$men;1124892 said:


> i need tires for my dump truck and they are 19.5 but every where i call say $200-300 each wtf is there some where tires are cheaper i think thats a lot maybe im wrong idk ...payup


What size 19.5's?


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

The cheap 19.5's for like a ford F450 or F550 application are the Chinese tires, they are no name brand, look on ebay or craigslist, but most cheapy truck places have them, good luck


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*19.5 inch ers/..*

Yes them are some odd sizes but ..you may want try RV Motorhome dealer,Some RV motorhomes use the same size,Might want to try finding some nearly new ones,aka used one at at RV Motorhome dealer..just an idea..


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

*reasonable tires...*

Check out Major Brand tire company, in Knox, Pa ( less than 1/4 mile from I 80) , bought a set of 4 Bfg Radial Mud terain ta's from them a year ago, size 255/75/17 for 465.00 out the door, mounted and balanced - they are a large tire dist. ( they distribute Michelins in 12 states, mainly the east coast) should be able to find their number on the internet- nice folks, found them on ebay, of all places !!!( I just dropped off the wife at the Grove City Outlet mall - which is just about 4 miles down I 79 , then drove the 15 miles to Major Brand Tire , and had the tires put on my 404 Z71 !!!) was a 2 hr drive from tusc. county, but well worth the price - local dealers wanted over a grand for the same tires, with the only difference being raised white letters- I like Blackwalls better, ANYWAYS !!! PS- dont forget to ask for a free hat !!!


----------



## B&B Plowing (Dec 1, 2010)

You might want to give a call to a company out of Kenosha Wis, The company name is called Allways Realiable Tires. They carry new used tires. I get my tires from them for my personal vehicals every year costing about $100 for all four. Im not sure if they carry commerical tires and not sure about the price but it couldnt hurt. The number to that company is 1-262-948-3245. Give them a call and see what they have in stock.


B&B Plowing.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*hey tire guy there some on erie pa craiglist*

19.5 tires are on erie craiglist..go look. there close to you.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

try looking at www.tirerack.com


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

chevy$men;1124892 said:


> i need tires for my dump truck and they are 19.5 but every where i call say $200-300 each wtf is there some where tires are cheaper i think thats a lot maybe im wrong idk ...payup


I just bought a set of rears for my C3500HD. They are 19.5's also. I ended up getting re-treads for a fraction of the cost.

Go to a good truck/commercial tire shop and they should have them. I think I spent $550 total for all four in the rear mounted, and the fronts re-balanced. It was the fraction of the cost new and the tread was heavier than any cheaper new tire.

The fronts you have to buy new though as you can't put re-treads on the steer tires.

Edit: Also want to add that my tire shop gave me a two year warranty if one of the re-treads fail. They also said that as long as I'm not driving 10 hours in one day, with 100* heat, they shouldn't fail.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Retreads lol. A lot of people forget about these nowadays. Retreads on drive tires is an option overlooked many times and it's too bad. With a good casing, good retread material, and the right equipment, you can buy tires at half the cost that can sometimes outlast new tires. Retreads got a bad name because of bad production techniques. With todays new x-ray casing scanners, vacuum vulcanizers, and laser guided tread alignment tools, they are not your fathers retreads. In fact, the unusual tread seperation is usually caused by a small nail hole, or something similar, leaking air underneath the tread causing it to lift from the casing. Dont be afraid of recaps, just not a good idea to run them on steers.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya, I was pretty surprised at the price compared to new. At first I was fretting getting a truck with 19.5 tires for that reason, but my dealer was telling me that 19.5 is the smallest tire that you can get re-treads for.

The lug pattern and depth couldn't be beat. To get a new tire with a comparable pattern was something close to 450 a tire.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

try this link. I've read nothing but positive stuff about these guys at other forums. Haven't tried them myself yet, but I wouldn't hesitate to after reading about their process and a lot of testimonials. Also, two of my vehicles are 4wd duallies, so if I can't have matching tires up front I don't want to do it. I use my 4wd so steer tires would be of no use to me.

If the link doesn't work, they have some 245-70-19.5s starting at $120, with a nice aggressive tread pattern, looks just like a Goodyear Wrangler MTRhttp://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/30/sename/24570r195-guard-dog-mt-f.aspx


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

Detroitdan;1136166 said:


> try this link. I've read nothing but positive stuff about these guys at other forums. Haven't tried them myself yet, but I wouldn't hesitate to after reading about their process and a lot of testimonials. Also, two of my vehicles are 4wd duallies, so if I can't have matching tires up front I don't want to do it. I use my 4wd so steer tires would be of no use to me.
> 
> If the link doesn't work, they have some 245-70-19.5s starting at $120, with a nice aggressive tread pattern, looks just like a Goodyear Wrangler MTRhttp://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/30/sename/24570r195-guard-dog-mt-f.aspx


x2

a lot of positive reviews on the sites I'm on. Very competitive pricing and made/manufactured in the USA!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have never tried these tires but for the money they may be worth a shot http://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/...uctid/30/sename/24570r195-guard-dog-mt-f.aspx

$120 a piece is cheap enough to try.


----------

